# I need a name! Dragon scale



## avenueBlivi (Sep 25, 2013)

I got em like a week ago and I've posted a picture. 
He's pretty nice considering he's from petco. 
I recently added a squidward's house and a nice plant to his tank. 
I need to post a picture. 

But take a look at him and give me some ideas.


----------



## avenueBlivi (Sep 25, 2013)

Here's his tank. 
And if you can't look at my picture, here what he looks like.


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

What are your hobbies or interests? Maybe pick something from them.

Or seeing as he's a dragon scale, maybe go for a dragon or mythical themed name?

My suggestions are:
Aragon
Ryu
Gorynych
Hydra
Smaug
Uther


----------



## avenueBlivi (Sep 25, 2013)

I was honestly thinking Draco because I love Harry Potter and it seems like it would fit him. lol
But I'm still unsure, like I am with naming anything.

But I'd still love more ideas so I have a wide variety of names to choose from.


----------



## avenueBlivi (Sep 25, 2013)

But the Squidward house, just makes me want to name him something from Spongebob.


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

avenueBlivi said:


> I was honestly thinking Draco because I love Harry Potter and it seems like it would fit him. lol
> But I'm still unsure, like I am with naming anything.
> 
> But I'd still love more ideas so I have a wide variety of names to choose from.


My vote goes to Draco.


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Draco is nice. You could always get a snail and name it Gary!


----------



## avenueBlivi (Sep 25, 2013)

I could get a snail... :hmm:
Would a snail do good in this one gallon tank?


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Depends on the type of snail but I wouldn't keep a betta and a snail in anything less than 5 gallons. Snails create a lot of ways. In fact if you are thinking of adding anything else to the tank I would upgrade to a 5-10 gallon.


----------



## avenueBlivi (Sep 25, 2013)

I wasn't really planning on it.
I was just seeing if it were possible.

If anything I'd get another one gallon, for another betta lol


----------



## sugarunicorn (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm a game of thrones nut, so my vote is for Viserion, one of Daenerys' dragons. In the book, he's described as cream with shots of red and gold. :3


----------



## avenueBlivi (Sep 25, 2013)

sugarunicorn said:


> I'm a game of thrones nut, so my vote is for Viserion, one of Daenerys' dragons. In the book, he's described as cream with shots of red and gold. :3


That's my favorite one yet.
I should decide soon though~


----------



## avenueBlivi (Sep 25, 2013)

I took a couple more pictures now that he's gotten settled in a lil :3


----------



## blufish425 (Jul 29, 2013)

I have that same squidward house, and my veil tail loves to swim in and out of the eyes just like that. Ripped his tail doing it ^.^ but he loves it so much I cant take it away lol. 

For some reason your guy made me remember the name Vladios. My brother had a fish named that years ago.


----------



## avenueBlivi (Sep 25, 2013)

Hopefully my guy doesn't rip his tail D:
I'd be pretty upset, but he doesn't have a big tail to get caught on stuff.

Vladios is a good name too.
That just made me think of the name, Gladiolus.


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

sugarunicorn said:


> I'm a game of thrones nut, so my vote is for Viserion, one of Daenerys' dragons. In the book, he's described as cream with shots of red and gold. :3


I really like this name  I like Ryu too cause it means dragon in Japanese I believe


----------



## blufish425 (Jul 29, 2013)

avenueBlivi said:


> Hopefully my guy doesn't rip his tail D:
> I'd be pretty upset, but he doesn't have a big tail to get caught on stuff.
> 
> Vladios is a good name too.
> That just made me think of the name, Gladiolus.


 
I don't worry about my Plakat as much as my long finned boys, Im sure yours will be fine. That's one of the benefits on the shorter finned guys 

Have you settled on a name yet?


----------



## avenueBlivi (Sep 25, 2013)

I've decided on Vladimir. 
He's seem so sophisticated that I think it'd fit him and his personality.


----------

